# Orange pee



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure that this is even an issue. My goats are peeing orange/ red. My first thought was blood in their pee, but it may just be the christmas tree bark. All are eating well. None have tender bellies and all are full of energy. I didn't notice when I put the tree in last year because there was no snow. Any thoughts?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Not to worry, it happens fairly often in the winter time and especially after a big dose of vitamin tree  . Just make sure they have plenty of access to water. When the temp drops and they drink less, also they may have an iced over water bucket and factor in a tasty xmas tree.......thats the recipe for red/orange pee.


----------

